# First TT last night.



## Globalti (4 May 2017)

Did a Wednesday 10 with North Lancs RC last night, my first ever. It was windy and there's 327 feet of climbing and ten sharp bends in the 10 miles. I reckoned I should be able to crack 30 minutes so I set off using my average speed readout and the up/down arrow to gauge my effort. Crossed the line at 20.1 mph average, which gave me a time of 30.02! That means I'll have to do it again next week if it's less windy. I quite enjoyed myself and found everybody especially the old boys from North Lancs who ran the TT very friendly. Towards the end the legs were beginning to tire but the lungs were inside-out and I coughed for a few minutes after finishing. Not bad for a 61 year-old late-comer to road riding though.

Poor Gti Junior failed to understand the course and only did 1.5 circuits before realising his mistake and shooting off again, meaning he did 33.40. He will be doing it again next week as well! A good lesson in concentration and listening to instructions!


----------



## dan_bo (4 May 2017)

Pretty compelling isn't it? Which course was it?


----------



## I like Skol (4 May 2017)

I really should give it a go at some point, if I can be bothered.


----------



## Globalti (4 May 2017)

It was the standard squareish course between Edisford Bridge and Bashall Barn just outside Clitheroe. You do about 2.5 laps.


----------



## Tin Pot (4 May 2017)

Surprisingly good fun isn't it?


----------



## Globalti (4 May 2017)

Sort of, in a masochistic way!


----------



## screenman (4 May 2017)

Get them to remeasure the course, it must be longer than a ten.

Good result for a first time, be a 25 soon.


----------



## Globalti (4 May 2017)

My poor lungs.... I'm still hoarse and coughing this morning!


----------



## helston90 (4 May 2017)

Well done you, it's certainly on my list of things to do, this year's focus is the 100 mile sportive in Oct (not currently riding due to shoulder injury/ op) maybe I'll make 2018 my TT year.


----------



## ColinJ (4 May 2017)

I just did a rough plot of the course and it definitely is NOT an easy one. In the picture below I started the plot from Edisford, though I am sure that the TT would start from further round where there is less traffic.

2.5 x this in 30 minutes sounds like a very good beginner oldie's effort!


----------



## Globalti (4 May 2017)

You've got it Colin. The start line is at 706416 in your image and the finish is just beyond the track to Thirty Acres Farm, going anti-clockwise. However Bikehike gives the circuit as 3.9 miles and the 2.5 approx trips around gives exactly ten miles. Bikehike gives 327 ft of climb in those 2.5 circuits. Yesterday the wind was north-easterly.


----------



## derrick (4 May 2017)

4 of us are doing this one soon, Should be fun.
https://cyclingtimetrials.org.uk/race-details/15053


----------



## Globalti (4 May 2017)

Is that a team TT or a relay? Looks flat and windy!


----------



## derrick (4 May 2017)

Globalti said:


> Is that a team TT or a relay? Looks flat and windy!


Team TT.We did a 2 upp TT a few weeks back. That was good fun.


----------



## mjr (4 May 2017)

Globalti said:


> Sort of, in a masochistic way!


I've done a time trial. Not sure why any non-masochist would do that more than once without an external motive such as a bet


----------



## BermudaTriangle (8 May 2017)

Well done, good to see a more senior rider jumping in!
I have been following a couple of threads on the site here periodically and would fancy doing a longer style TT next time I'm over in the UK with a bike at hand.
I ride over here in Bermuda and because of the size of the Island and the depth of the racing teams, longer TT's are not on the calendar.
They are shorter guys like this.
https://www.strava.com/activities/944754244

A Q to you guys. Can I just rock up and pay an entrance fee if I find myself over there, of do you need some kind of racing licence?
Also is there a list of medium length TT's out there that shows dates/location. 
cheers BT.


----------



## Globalti (8 May 2017)

You can just rock up and you don't need a licence. All your questions are answered here: https://roadcyclinguk.com/how-to/chris-boardmans-ten-mile-time-trial-tips.html


----------



## HLaB (9 May 2017)

BermudaTriangle said:


> Well done, good to see a more senior rider jumping in!
> I have been following a couple of threads on the site here periodically and would fancy doing a longer style TT next time I'm over in the UK with a bike at hand.
> I ride over here in Bermuda and because of the size of the Island and the depth of the racing teams, longer TT's are not on the calendar.
> They are shorter guys like this.
> ...


Where in the UK?
For Club events:
In Scotland you need a race licence for the insurance, you can get the insurance on the day though, it just cost more.
In England you just turn up and pay.
For open events you have to book in advance. The events are all listed here https://cyclingtimetrials.org.uk you can filter it list for length and location.


----------



## currystomper (10 May 2017)

PS in Scotland there are now some CTT TTs that have the same rules as south of the border, these are mainly in the west at the moment

Maybe look at joining the Vets? ( VTTA )


----------



## HLaB (10 May 2017)

currystomper said:


> PS in Scotland there are now some CTT TTs that have the same rules as south of the border, these are mainly in the west at the moment
> 
> Maybe look at joining the Vets? ( VTTA )


My old club in Dunfy just joined I think. 
Somebody said VTTA to me I'll probably have a look at it too


----------



## Globalti (11 May 2017)

No wind last night so we did better, GtiJunior achieved 28.40 and I managed 29.19. Another ten miles and he'd have overtaken his Dad! I must have relaxed a bit towards the end because I could see my average speed was higher, or I'm fitter because my lungs weren't inside-out at the end. Some of those club riders do take it seriously though; it's a bit galling to be working your hardest when they trundle past on their TT bikes blowing you into the ditch!


----------



## Cuchilo (1 Jun 2017)

Globalti said:


> No wind last night so we did better, GtiJunior achieved 28.40 and I managed 29.19. Another ten miles and he'd have overtaken his Dad! I must have relaxed a bit towards the end because I could see my average speed was higher, or I'm fitter because my lungs weren't inside-out at the end. Some of those club riders do take it seriously though; it's a bit galling to be working your hardest when they trundle past on their TT bikes blowing you into the ditch!


Was great to TT last night  I thought i did well untill i heard the course record was done with a 30MPH average


----------

